
Emperor Xi's China Is Done Biding Its Time (Q&A with former Australian PM Rudd) - Slansitartop
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-03-03/emperor-xi-s-china-is-done-biding-its-time
======
Slansitartop
Thanks to adventured for finding this [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16531076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16531076)

